# Did you buy an HR10-250 recently?



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Did you buy an HR10-250 in the last few weeks because of the move to leasing?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I seriously considered it, but decided to build a Media Server instead, capable of recording HDTV off-air so that I have options to leave DTV if it becomes necessary.


----------



## MoInSTL (Jan 25, 2006)

My purchase coincided with getting my HDTV at a great price before the Super Bowl. Got a great deal on the HR10-250 too.

So I guess I am none of the above if it were an option on the poll.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I bought an additional HR10-250 recently because of leasing and also because the Zipper provided me a way to increase storage and provide additional tweaks that I found valuable. If I leased I would be hesitant to monkey around with the Tivo innards.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

I had paid $900 for my first one about a year and a half ago, so bought a second one for $399 (shipped/insured) and plan to get the $200 rebate. That puts my hdtivos at $550 each doing averaging. I mostly wanted to have a backup. I plan to deactivate the first one in a few weeks.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

I would have like to get another HR10-250 before March 1st, but I don't want to get locked in to any 1 or 2 year commitment. As soon as TiVo as an Series 3 HD unit out with or without cable card, sa la vi DirecTV.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

BlankMan said:


> I would have like to get another HR10-250 before March 1st, but I don't want to get locked in to any 1 or 2 year commitment. As soon as TiVo as an Series 3 HD unit out with or without cable card, sa la vi DirecTV.


Well, that was definitely a concern of mine as well. However, I am going to be moving in about 6 months and will have a 1 year commitment then by using the mover's program. I figured the Series 3 might take a little longer than planned and I might as well get something better than a new dish out of the commitment.

NOt to mentioned that Time Warner here does not even have Bravo and I watch about 8 shows on it.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Kept putting off HDTV, waiting for it to come down in price a bit.
The move to leasing, and D* doing away with TIVO based DVR's is what kicked me into gear,
so I got my HR-10250 last week, and my first HDTV is on it's way.

I switched from Dish Network to DirecTV because D* had TIVO based DVR's, now I'm regretting my decision.

3 TIVO home now.


phox


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

Bought one the other day due to the leasing. I may not send in for the rebate just in case I want to bail on D*. Right now I have no contract. I will wait until the end of the month to activate it in case I changed my mind about leasing. If the lease deal stays the way it is now I'll keep the box and activate it.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

onin24eagle said:


> Bought one the other day due to the leasing. I may not send in for the rebate just in case I want to bail on D*. Right now I have no contract. I will wait until the end of the month to activate it in case I changed my mind about leasing. If the lease deal stays the way it is now I'll keep the box and activate it.


Rebate or no rebate I believe you will have a 2-year commitment once you activate your HDTivo. It is considering advanced equipment and any DVR is considered as such unless you bought the DVR4ME promo.


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

I ordered an additional HD Tivo last week due to the leasing starting. It sat on the DHL truck since Monday and finally got delivered today. It did come up as "leased" on the computer and the CSR couldn't change it. He transferred me up the line and it took a few minutes, but she was able to change it over the "owned". I'm happy!


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

tall1 said:


> I bought an additional HR10-250 recently because of leasing and also because the Zipper provided me a way to increase storage and provide additional tweaks that I found valuable. If I leased I would be hesitant to monkey around with the Tivo innards.


what is this zipper you speak of?
link please.


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

darthrsg said:


> what is this zipper you speak of?
> link please.


Zipper is a program to "hack" Tivo HD


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

tall1 said:


> Rebate or no rebate I believe you will have a 2-year commitment once you activate your HDTivo. It is considering advanced equipment and any DVR is considered as such unless you bought the DVR4ME promo.[/QUOTE
> 
> I did just activate a DVR4ME deal the other day with no commitment. IF I forgo the rebate and they say I have to have a commitment I will cancel my sub. I have been with them since '94, so there should be no way I need to prove my loyalty.


----------



## wjg (Dec 7, 2004)

Bought my second one last Saturday the 25th to get around the lease BS. I am running the new RG-6 this weekend and activating it. I hope I don't have to play CSR roulette to be assured that I OWN this and am not part of any stinkin' lease !!


----------



## peterbilt (May 29, 2003)

The rebate is for $200, and the cancellation fee is $300. The retention CSR told me that it gets prorated, so if you stick with it for like 8 months then you will only come out ahead, even if you quit and pay whats left of the cancellation fee.

I don't think that the two year commitment is to "prove" your loyalty. D* is not your girlfreind. If it was a test though, apparently you would fail, despite your offence at the inference that you would be disloyal. What? If it is a test, your refusal to commit speaks to your desire to leave; thus, you fail. That's marginally better wording...I guess.


----------



## tall1 (Oct 12, 2004)

I also find it amusing that folks who have been with D* for 10+ years are wringing their hands over a 2 year commitment. You can leave anytime you like but you will pay a 24 month pro-rated share of $300. And if you have been with a provider for 10+ years, what in the world is going to happen that will cause you to leave within 2 years? And even if I did, heck I paid a total of $415 after rebate for 2 HD-Tivos, R10, R15 and HDVR2. 

I have a feeling I could ebay these mofos for alot more than $300 if I decide to leave D* today and pay all 24 months of the commitment. Or, I could just return the equipment to D* and fuggetaboudit. Maybe I am missing something but folks hear commitment and they freak out.


----------



## joetoronto (Jul 26, 2004)

i bought another HR10-250 because i knew they were going to be impossible to find soon, thanks to the lease deal.

not to mention that it'll be a hell of a long time before they shutdown nagra2.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 17, 2006)

tall1 said:


> I also find it amusing that folks who have been with D* for 10+ years are wringing their hands over a 2 year commitment. You can leave anytime you like but you will pay a 24 month pro-rated share of $300. And if you have been with a provider for 10+ years, what in the world is going to happen that will cause you to leave within 2 years? And even if I did, heck I paid a total of $415 after rebate for 2 HD-Tivos, R10, R15 and HDVR2.
> 
> I have a feeling I could ebay these mofos for alot more than $300 if I decide to leave D* today and pay all 24 months of the commitment. Or, I could just return the equipment to D* and fuggetaboudit. Maybe I am missing something but folks hear commitment and they freak out.


Wish I had thought of it this way last night. I had to agree to let them keep my$150 credit to avoid the 2 year commitment. I should have just taken the rebate and credit, poketed the $350. Oh well, I just don't like being told I have to stay or pay. Yeah, I may be "wringing my hands", but I feel better not being commited to D*. Yes, I've been loyal to them for 11 years now, but I'm not really sure what they're up to lately. Yeah, I will probably stay commitment or not, but now I have the option to bail with out paying $300.


----------

